# DSG Auto Trans-40K Maintenance Costs



## hackit2 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a 2009 Jetta Sedan-Wolfsburg Edition with the 2.0 TSI engine and the DSG 6-Speed Auto Trans. I heard the DSG trans needs apx. $300.00 worth of Maintenance every 40,000 miles! Anyone else heard of this? I hope the Factory Warranty at least covers the First 40K service, but even if the dealer does the Post Warranty work, what can cost that kind of money? Surely, not just changing the trans fluid & filter! Is there more than that involved? Thanks for your time! Jim


----------



## rodeopunk_je87 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: DSG Auto Trans-40K Maintenance Costs (hackit2)*

I feel your pain! I have a 2007 Jetta 2.0T w/ DSG and if they quoted you 300 then take it and run because I live in Chicago and all the area dealers have quoted me a price of approx. 500 and some dollars for the 40k maintenance. The 20k maintenance is the one which ran me about 300 dollars. Luckily for 2009 owners you don't have to pay until you're in the 30k's I heard


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: DSG Auto Trans-40K Maintenance Costs (hackit2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hackit2* »_I have a 2009 Jetta Sedan-Wolfsburg Edition with the 2.0 TSI engine and the DSG 6-Speed Auto Trans. I heard the DSG trans needs apx. $300.00 worth of Maintenance every 40,000 miles! *Anyone else heard of this?* *I hope the Factory Warranty at least covers the First 40K service*, but even if the dealer does the Post Warranty work, what can cost that kind of money? *Surely, not just changing the trans fluid & filter! Is there more than that involved? *Thanks for your time! Jim

Anyone else heard of this? Yes it's common knowledge here. Average quoted dealer service for DSG is in the $300-500 range.
Factory warranty does NOT cover scheduled maintanence, so dont expect the dealer to cover this for you.








There is more involved. Labor....lots of labor. Look here if you want to see all the gory details:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...G+DIY












_Modified by Slickvic at 10:00 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## hackit2 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: DSG Auto Trans-40K Maintenance Costs (Slickvic)*

Thanks Slickvic for the link. I just bought the car and had NO common
knowledge of this. This is my third VW, first DSG, and didn't have any
"complex" trans service like what's involved in this one. Thanks Again!
Jim


----------



## JGinSP (May 30, 2006)

*Re: DSG Auto Trans-40K Maintenance Costs (hackit2)*

Feelin' your pain. I'm a little over 80K and have to get it done *again.* A little over $400 the first go round---and I had to convince the dealer that it was necessary. They finally contacted VW and got convinced. Unfortunately for me, I'm coming up on timing belt replacement. too!


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: DSG Auto Trans-40K Maintenance Costs (JGinSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGinSP* »_Feelin' your pain. I'm a little over 80K and have to get it done *again.* A little over $400 the first go round---*and I had to convince the dealer that it was necessary. They finally contacted VW and got convinced.* Unfortunately for me, I'm coming up on timing belt replacement. too!

And that is another thing that the OP needs to be aware of. Several dealers incorrectly believe that the DSG is a "lifetime sealed"
transmission that does not require scheduled Maintenance.








This is NOT true! If a dealer tells you this BS, then do what this guy did and have them contact VW corporate. 
Nothing hacks me off more than an uninformed service department.



_Modified by Slickvic at 6:12 AM 1-25-2009_


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

My DSG service was $250, (not as part of the 40k service as I did my own air filter, pollen filter, Spark Plugs and wheel rotation (the rest are checks. )
They did my oil change but it was my 5th so it was free.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

If you can get it for $300, take it. When I stumbled upon the costs of this service on http://www.tdiclub.com, I about choked. Granted, the DSG is in my company car, so I don't have to pay out of my own pocket, but I have to justify it to the folks who do pay it. It certainly puts a damper on the cost savings of getting 42mpg, when the 40k tranny service costs $400. 
If the company hadn't specified that my company car had to be automatic, it would have been a stick. My wife's Mk5_Jetta_TDI is a stick, and I'm SO glad it is. At 40k, it gets an oil change and tire rotation. I think the 40k maintenance cost me $600-700 out the door with the DSG service.


----------



## biggestmuff (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: (where_2)*

Are there different maintenance schedules for the DSG? ECS tuning says that the maintenance should be performed every 20K. Why? It's definitely every 40K, right? I have a MKV R32.


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (biggestmuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggestmuff* »_Are there different maintenance schedules for the DSG? ECS tuning says that the maintenance should be performed every 20K. Why? It's definitely every 40K, right? I have a MKV R32.

Only one maintenance schedule per VW is every 40k miles. 
http://www.vw.com/myvw/yourcar...en/us/
ECS tuning's recommendation is most likely a conservative schedule they adopted for customers who like to go above and beyond. You should contact ECS direct for more info.


_Modified by Slickvic at 4:40 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## rodeopunk_je87 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: DSG Auto Trans-40K Maintenance Costs (hackit2)*

For all of you guys near enough the Chicagoland area, Autobarn VW is the place to go for these services. I checked a ton of dealers in the area and they all ran close to 600 for the 40k service and almost 500 for the 40k DSG service. 
Autobarn VW will do it for much less! See for yourself below as I asked them for prices in their thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4364328 
Make sure you contact Poldino, directly.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rodeopunk_je87 at 12:23 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slickvic* »_Several dealers incorrectly believe that the DSG is a "lifetime sealed"
transmission that does not require scheduled Maintenance.








This is NOT true! If a dealer tells you this BS, then do what this guy did and have them contact VW corporate. 

Or just show them the recommended interval in the car's manual.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: DSG Auto Trans-40K Maintenance Costs (rodeopunk_je87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodeopunk_je87* »_For all of you guys near enough the Chicagoland area, Autobarn VW is the place to go for these services. I checked a ton of dealers in the area and they all ran close to 600 for the 40k service and almost 500 for the 40k DSG service. 

YIKES, my dealer was $250 for my DSG service and its like $450 for the 40k (which I did my own filters, brakes and plugs and saved $400)


----------



## rodeopunk_je87 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: DSG Auto Trans-40K Maintenance Costs (ShadowGLI)*

Damn, you got an even better deal I mean everywhee I called they would all tell me that it should be at least 1100 for both services. Anyway, I did save a ton since it was only 825 versus 1100.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: DSG Auto Trans-40K Maintenance Costs (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_
YIKES, my dealer was $250 for my DSG service and its like $450 for the 40k (which I did my own filters, brakes and plugs and saved $400)

This is what it should be. Anything more is a rip off.


----------

